# Looking into getting a Crossbow......



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

I am looking to purchase a crossbow soon. I am looking to try something different but I have a few questions. I know many people are kind of upset about the new bill passed but I am always open to new ideas:

1. What is the kill range on a crossbow? Is it farther than a regular compound bow?

2. How accurate are they? 

3. Any recomendations?

I know I am a crossbow dummy.:spineyes:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

1 60 yds

2 very, if tuned correctly

3 barnett

4 don't try to shoot fish with them


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> 1 60 yds
> 
> 2 very, if tuned correctly
> 
> ...


I know I posted on the wrong fourm and could not figure out how to delete it??? Thanks for the input!!! Greenies coming your way!


----------



## letsgofishin (Sep 28, 2009)

I agree with everything Coastal Outfitters had to say. I have only shot a crossbow this year and I only intend to shoot out to about 30 yards. I shot a couple of deer inside of 20 yards and all was good.
CO why did you mention not to shoot at fish?
I saw a program where a guy shot an alligator and that seemed to work ok?
I wouldn't be sure how to rig up for shooting with a string on the arrow and I sure don't won't that thing comming back my way!


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

I have been out of the loop for a while. Is it now legal to hunt with a crossbow? Last I knew, you had to have a handicap.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

The new law passed this year any one can hunt with a crossbow now. It used to only people with upper limb disability.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

too slow for fishing.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

AMS bowfishing has a rig for fishing, prob. better for big fish like huge gar . agree with other guy might be to slow for smaller fish. guess its a preference. enjoy thu sport. before they try to outlaw bowfishing for good.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

you could always hunt with crossbow, this year just allowed it during bow season.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

rodwade said:


> you could always hunt with crossbow, this year just allowed it during bow season.


Rodwade's right.

Y'all seen the picture of the insanely small whitetail doe with a crossbow arrow stuck between her eyes? She was photographed (still alive) by a trail cam under a feeder. Undoubtedly an ameteur hunter with a crossbow. Some people don't belong in the woods. Sorry, I was so ticked about it, that I just deleted the email. Oh and thanks for the 13" rule in Tyler Co. TPWD. Now we won't have any doe's next year. Great!! Guess I'll start Nutria hunting.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

yeah, another one of those causes we fought for/against, but TPWD didn't listen one bit. In one ear and out the other.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

I hunt in an antler restriction county as well and for the life of me I do not understand the reason behind not shooting any does.......We got probably 20 does to 1 shooter buck.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Figure out how and kill them. They got to be away to get doe tags or have doe days.
This is why I continue to hunt in South Arkansas. I'm looking for a new lease this year, but can't bring myself to look in Texas. Not when I can pay $300 and shoot 4 deer. Out of state is another $300, but $600 in Texas won't get me 4 deer either. Not and within 2 1/2 hour drive.


----------



## yakfinaddict (Jan 25, 2010)

Coastal has it down pretty good, but I hunt with a regular compound (2005 matthews switchback) set at 70 pounds. I can group arrows in eight inch circle from 60 yrds. I always thought crossbows could shoot farther? I appologize if i am wrong just wanted to know for personal reference. Thanks!


----------

